# Yes you can finish cooking an undercooked brisket with sous vide.



## Chasdev (Jul 8, 2022)

A while back I posted the question of how to save an undercooked (and thin sliced) brisket.
The slices were divided into small portions, around 8 each, vac sealed then frozen.
The flat sections were close to fully cooked but the point slices were a tad rubbery.
The answer is yes, cooked at 160 for 6 hours, the brisket slices came out perfect.
In fact, maybe better than some I've finished in the smoker.


----------



## Hockeydudde (Jul 8, 2022)

That's funny. Just last night it occurred to me that the super trendy "wrap and LONG rest" is more or less a reverse sous vide. After seeing what 5 hours at 135 did to a tough cut of beef I realized 12 how at 160 must be doing much more. It's not resting, it's cooking at a low temperature.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rbnice1 (Jul 8, 2022)

I love sous vide / smoked hybrid stuff.  But I made a mistake of doing a brisket then vac sealing the whole thing and sous vide for 24 hours at 160f to rest.  The brisket was mush.  lol....  still ate it all so wasnt horrid.  If I did it again I would let it cool off then use the sous vide to warm it back up.  However if I had to abort the cook for some reason I see no reason you couldnt finish sous vide just like you could throw it in the oven at 225.


----------



## jnh2022 (Jul 9, 2022)

Well, that is good information to know.  I am looking at trying my first brisket soon, and had been looking at setting up a sous vide cooler system for sausages and the like -- just got interrupted by a minor cardiac event.  Seems like it is time to get back to putting it all together.

thanks for the info!,

Jason


----------



## old golfer guy (Jul 17, 2022)

I plan on smoking a brisket resting then freezing. Any idea of time and temp to reheat in SV???
Thanks
Dale


----------



## rbnice1 (Jul 17, 2022)

I slice mine all up then portion it out into vac bags and into the freezer.  Then when I want some I pull a pack out and throw it into the sousvide for a couple hours at 140f - 145f.

IMO its as good or better then when it came out of the smoker.

FYI....  I do the same thing with my pulled pork.  I just pulled a 7 pound butt I made yesterday and rested then left in the fridge overnight.


----------

